
Ask HN: Past submission about the importance of the introduction to an article - shakil
I recall reading a post that showed how the introduction to an article or proposal, even though very generic and bland, was key to ensuring the reader agreed with the conclusion of the article or approved whatever was being proposed.
Cant seem to find that submission anymore.<p>Does anyone else remember reading something like this? Appreciate if you could share the link
======
shakil
Ok found it. Its from 2013 so no wonder cannot find it anymore, its gone from
the internet but still available on the Internet Archive. The title is "How to
write an opening sentence"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060076)
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130116141857/http://asserttrue...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130116141857/http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/)

------
goohex
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverted_pyramid_(journalism)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverted_pyramid_\(journalism\))

~~~
shakil
Thanks, but not the one I'm looking for. Its from a few years ago, made it to
the top of HN and had lots of comments to go with it.

The reason I remember it is because there was an implication of influencing
the subconscious somehow. The first few lines didn't seem to be very pointed
or hard hitting or driving a conclusion, but were terribly important in
influencing the outcome for the person reading the article.

